# Unknown(name not decided)



## Jasmeleg (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok here is my log of my new system.  Here is some backround on what I am doing. 
Backround: Sold my old system for $300 (sucker)
Old System: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Specs: AMD XP 2000+@2.02ghz (135x15)
          1.5gb of ram
         40gb HD
       350w Enermax PSU
     GF4 Ti4200 128mb 8x
   17 Red LED Fans
Kept 1gb of the ram, PSU, and Graphics Card.  Right now I have a AMD 64 2800 on a Gigabyte K8NS Pro, 120gb Baracuda, ti4200, 1gb of Corsair Value Select and the Enermax.
My Plans: Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16811180017
            Fans:6x http://store.yahoo.com/svcompucycle/pct-80fan-vrl.html and 2x http://store.yahoo.com/svcompucycle/pct-80fan-tc.html
        IDE Cable: http://store.yahoo.com/svcompucycle/lrc12hd1-sil.html
      White CCFL's: http://store.yahoo.com/svcompucycle/clk12wt2.html
    Blue CCFL's: http://store.yahoo.com/svcompucycle/12dccfl-blu-22.html
 2x Thumb Screws(converting most screws to thumb screws) http://www.jab-tech.com/product.php?productid=2325
And last but not least the LCD Screen/ Fan controller: http://www.jab-tech.com/product.php?productid=2743
I have always wanted a LIS LCD Module.  And now I can really get one.  This pc will be alittle more conservitive vs my last one and more planed out.  I am also switching to blue vs red.  Now aarons(wtf8269) might be changing to red.  I hope to be ordering my stuff here in a day or two.  Also I am looking to brainstorm on names so throw someout there.  I am planning one painting the interior of the case with blue Duplicolor Metalcast paint http://www.duplicolor.com/products/metalcast.html .  It is a semi translucent paint.  I have used it before on my car and it looks sweet.  Also I am going to put a 2 80mm blowholes in the window.


----------



## Jasmeleg (Dec 13, 2005)

I have come up with one name
JBM: Jason's Blue Machine I dont know


----------



## Jasmeleg (Dec 13, 2005)

Ordered all my stuff.  I ordered the last LIS Jab-Tech had in stock.


----------



## Darksaber (Dec 13, 2005)

NICE!

be sure to make some pics of your new system! I am liking the spray painting idea!!!

man I would love to be able to find that kind of paint here in Austria...

cheers
DS


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 13, 2005)

and this sys will be sweet! pics!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 13, 2005)

Whoa, where did you get that case? it looks like my case!


----------



## Jasmeleg (Dec 14, 2005)

I got the case for my old system at newegg.  They are still selling it.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811156018


----------

